# IPAD / SIM IPHONE 4 SFR



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Peux t on utiliser la micro-sim SFR de son iphone4 dans un ipad ?
Quels risques ?

Merci par avance


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2010)

Que tu ne puisses pas telephoner et répondre aux appels 
_(j'exclue volontairement le jailbreak et ses utilitaires de ma réponse)_


----------



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

oui ça je m'en doutais un peu !
Mais est ce que quelqu'un a essayé ? facturation hors forfait  ?


----------



## n.andre (16 Septembre 2010)

non pas de hors forfait, mais j'arrive pas à regarder la télé.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

tu es chez sfr ?


----------

